# Military pocket watch identification



## Michael4 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a very nice looking military pocket watch that I would like to identify.

On the face it says E.M.T. 1135 and there is a pheon below. I don't know watch terminology but it has a full size second hand that that moves from second to second (rather than sweeping without stops)

On the back it says H.S. pheon 3

The inside of the back says Swiss Made and has the number 100602

Can anyone tell me anything about it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

A couple of photos would be great if you could please. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hydrographic service deck watch from WW2 period.

cheers

Foggy


----------



## Nucejoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Agree with you vinn.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

how about removing these multable vacant posts? vin


----------

